# Golf R springs, H&R springs or Eibach's - Regrets, wish you woulda went with someting different?



## MINT GTI (Dec 7, 2002)

hey guys,

Installed a set of 21's on my wife's Tig, obviously I need to lower it now.. not looking to completely ruin the ride. I'm not interested in coilovers.

just looking for something that rides nice and smooth.. and factory as possible. 


For the people with Golf R oem springs, is there any drawbacks? Do you wish you went with something else like a H&R or eibach spring? 

:beer:


----------



## bobbysanders22 (Jul 9, 2014)

So I've also got 21's and I put my Golf R springs on back in June. Knock on wood, not a single issue yet. They ride a little firmer over speed bumps and road imperfections, but that could also be the tires. Overall the ride feels like stock, still comfortable which is awesome. It takes the turns and back roads with much more confidence, I don't hesitate to throw it into some corners now. Two things I'd recommend doing with these: EMD Auto makes a rear spring pad to level the drop out, otherwise it will sag in the rear. Not as much low, but it looks much better than a reverse rake. And two, get a rear sway bar. This tightened up the rear end looseness a lot, and with the springs and RSB, the car handles more like a golf than an suv, less body roll. 3 months in and I'm very happy with it, would love it to be lower (coming from a bagged CC), but it's the perfect daily driver height, I can still make my home depot runs and load up the back with no scrubbing, so take that for what it's worth!


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

I'm on factory 19s for 2019 r-line and I don't know how you can roll on 21's, with our roads and the Golf R Springs that would rattle my teeth out. That being said, I'm in a love hate with my R springs. Most of the time it rides really well, and I too have a RSB upgrade so it handles amazing, takes corners like a proper planted sporty car, not an SUV. Its a lot of fun to drive, until I hit a good sized dip at speed or a bump. It bottoms out the suspension a lot more (wheels have only rubbed on me once in the rear as I have spacers) which is annoying so I would generally say if you have good roads, its a cheap upgrade. I am honestly debating looking at coilovers just so I get a proper spring rate for this car (BC Racing makes some and you can customize the spring rate you want). Generally I'm pretty happy and impressed with the Golf R Springs but I may upgrade down the road. I also have the EMD rear spacer and thats a must as I have spacers and I have rubbed in the back once. With a loaded car its likely to happen more often with spacers if I didn't have the spring spacer as well. Plus the look is more flush when the car is loaded up and only a very slight rake when not. Looks proper on the car however.


----------



## JDHRNC (Jun 17, 2006)

I’m running the European Allspace Eibach springs. Great ride, comfortable over potholes, no jarring. The rear has come down since these pics were taken. Will post updated pics when I get a chance.


----------



## VolksBerry (Dec 2, 2019)

*Well, my minds made up*

Than you for the responses form the these pioneers of suspension! Im having a 25mm H&R rear swaybar and 034 Motorsports endlinks installed next week and I'm not going to lower the Tiguan. I trust the rear bar will make the Tiguan more exciting to drive while maintaining off-road capability, driving comfort and functionality. Ill post my review next week.


----------



## MINT GTI (Dec 7, 2002)

mattchatr said:


> I'm on factory 19s for 2019 r-line and I don't know how you can roll on 21's, with our roads and the Golf R Springs that would rattle my teeth out. That being said, I'm in a love hate with my R springs. Most of the time it rides really well, and I too have a RSB upgrade so it handles amazing, takes corners like a proper planted sporty car, not an SUV. Its a lot of fun to drive, until I hit a good sized dip at speed or a bump. It bottoms out the suspension a lot more (wheels have only rubbed on me once in the rear as I have spacers) which is annoying so I would generally say if you have good roads, its a cheap upgrade. I am honestly debating looking at coilovers just so I get a proper spring rate for this car (BC Racing makes some and you can customize the spring rate you want). Generally I'm pretty happy and impressed with the Golf R Springs but I may upgrade down the road. I also have the EMD rear spacer and thats a must as I have spacers and I have rubbed in the back once. With a loaded car its likely to happen more often with spacers if I didn't have the spring spacer as well. Plus the look is more flush when the car is loaded up and only a very slight rake when not. Looks proper on the car however.





Useful info, have you cut down any of the rear bump stop? ( if it even has them, havent even looked yet ).


thanks,


----------



## DrewTiguan77 (Jul 10, 2020)

For those that have upgraded the rear sway bar, what brand did you go with? Have you had any issue with them? i.e...squeaks, clunks etc...

Also...how was the install? easy enough to do on jack stands?


----------



## MCMLXIX (Aug 24, 2020)

JDHRNC said:


> I’m running the European Allspace Eibach springs. Great ride, comfortable over potholes, no jarring. The rear has come down since these pics were taken. Will post updated pics when I get a chance.


I would be interested to know your wheel and tire specs and the part number you used for the springs...


----------



## MCMLXIX (Aug 24, 2020)

bobbysanders22 said:


> So I've also got 21's and I put my Golf R springs on back in June. Knock on wood, not a single issue yet. They ride a little firmer over speed bumps and road imperfections, but that could also be the tires. Overall the ride feels like stock, still comfortable which is awesome. It takes the turns and back roads with much more confidence, I don't hesitate to throw it into some corners now. Two things I'd recommend doing with these: EMD Auto makes a rear spring pad to level the drop out, otherwise it will sag in the rear. Not as much low, but it looks much better than a reverse rake. And two, get a rear sway bar. This tightened up the rear end looseness a lot, and with the springs and RSB, the car handles more like a golf than an suv, less body roll. 3 months in and I'm very happy with it, would love it to be lower (coming from a bagged CC), but it's the perfect daily driver height, I can still make my home depot runs and load up the back with no scrubbing, so take that for what it's worth!


I was looking into the E10-85-041-01-22 Golf R kit from Eibach. 
Its only a .2" Front / .6" Rear drop but it should have a better spring rate than OE Golf R springs. 
They're listed a progressive. Not sure if the OE Golf R springs are progressive....

https://eibach.com/us/1887/E10-85-04...Golf-R-pro-kit 

What tires / size are you running ?

Do you have a link or part number to the rear pad?

I thought I read somewhere that the Audi TT rear pad is thicker than stock and can be used as well ….


----------



## MCMLXIX (Aug 24, 2020)

I found something about the Audi TT rear spring pads … 
**** here is a quote from another post *****



snobrdrdan said:


> Here's an OEM solution to raise the ride height in the rear a little
> 
> Audi TT rear springs pad which are twice as thick as the OEM ones & also a harder rubber....part number: 8J0-512-149
> 
> ...


----------



## CarniifeX (Aug 24, 2008)

Went from Golf R springs to our NEUSPEED prototype springs and the ride is amazing!

We've sent off the data to our manufacturer in Germany and they should be starting production soon!

Give me a follow for more info -- @neuspeedtig on Instagram.


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

MINT GTI said:


> Useful info, have you cut down any of the rear bump stop? ( if it even has them, havent even looked yet ).
> 
> 
> thanks,


Not at all, just placed the EMD spacer on top of the factory rubber stops. Fit perfect.


----------



## MCMLXIX (Aug 24, 2020)

CarniifeX said:


> Went from Golf R springs to our NEUSPEED prototype springs and the ride is amazing!
> 
> We've sent off the data to our manufacturer in Germany and they should be starting production soon!
> 
> Give me a follow for more info -- @neuspeedtig on Instagram.


*What is the expected drop for the Neuspeed sprigs? 58mm would be nice with the correct spring rate …
*
and sorry buy I'm not on IG.


----------



## Andrew2020RLine (Oct 18, 2021)

JDHRNC said:


> I’m running the European Allspace Eibach springs. Great ride, comfortable over potholes, no jarring. The rear has come down since these pics were taken. Will post updated pics when I get a chance.


Hi there , tig looks amazing !!! I was looking at the same pro kit . Is it plug and play any others mods you had to do ? Also what’s the exact part number to that kit ? Been looking at all kinds of forums and your setup looks the cleanest ! Thank you


----------



## Andrew2020RLine (Oct 18, 2021)

MCMLXIX said:


> I would be interested to know your wheel and tire specs and the part number you used for the springs...


Me too !!! Any reply’s ????


----------



## Andrew2020RLine (Oct 18, 2021)

JDHRNC said:


> I’m running the European Allspace Eibach springs. Great ride, comfortable over potholes, no jarring. The rear has come down since these pics were taken. Will post updated pics when I get a chance.


Do you have the part number brother ?


----------



## Shumax (Dec 2, 2021)

bobbysanders22 said:


> So I've also got 21's and I put my Golf R springs on back in June. Knock on wood, not a single issue yet. They ride a little firmer over speed bumps and road imperfections, but that could also be the tires. Overall the ride feels like stock, still comfortable which is awesome. It takes the turns and back roads with much more confidence, I don't hesitate to throw it into some corners now. Two things I'd recommend doing with these: EMD Auto makes a rear spring pad to level the drop out, otherwise it will sag in the rear. Not as much low, but it looks much better than a reverse rake. And two, get a rear sway bar. This tightened up the rear end looseness a lot, and with the springs and RSB, the car handles more like a golf than an suv, less body roll. 3 months in and I'm very happy with it, would love it to be lower (coming from a bagged CC), but it's the perfect daily driver height, I can still make my home depot runs and load up the back with no scrubbing, so take that for what it's worth!


Do you have a direct link to that rear spring pad from EMD? I do not see just that item on their website. Thanks!


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Shumax said:


> Do you have a direct link to that rear spring pad from EMD? I do not see just that item on their website. Thanks!











EMD MQB Rear Suspension "Reverse Rake" Adapter Pad


If your MQB lowering springs (or even stock springs) exhibit reverse rake, this simple solution is for you! Machined from tough ABS plastic, this piece sits between the OEM rubber pad and the body. When installed, this pad will raise the rear fender by approximately 13/32". This is the same pad...




www.emdauto.com













MQB Rear Suspension "Reverse Rake" Adapter Pad Kit


If your MQB lowering springs exhibit undesirable reverse rake, this simple solution is for you!




www.ecstuning.com


----------



## Shumax (Dec 2, 2021)

Thanks. I ended up ordering a stat yesterday


----------



## Diopena1 (Nov 24, 2020)

Golf r springs seem like the least expensive alternative….. 🤔


----------



## Simplexor (8 mo ago)

Found this regarding the lowering kit from Eibach this is for the European Tiguan Allspace 2.0 TSI 4motion with 190PS. That is the closest equivalent to the US Tiguan MQB with 184HP. The kit # is E10-70-013-03-22. Hope it helps.


----------

